# ما هي الوصايا العشر



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلام و نعمة رب المجد معك اخي الغالي *
> 
> *أتمنى ان اكون قد أفدتك بالقليل اخي الغالي
> ربنا يكون معك و يساعدك *




اى قليل rosetta لقد افدتني كثيرا ولكن المعمودية كيف تتم ومتي ؟؟ 

واتمني وضع لينك للوصايا العشر لالهنا المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اسئلة فهل من مجيب ؟؟*




باحث فى الاديان قال:


> اى قليل rosetta لقد افدتني كثيرا ولكن المعمودية كيف تتم ومتي ؟؟
> 
> واتمني وضع لينك للوصايا العشر لالهنا المسيح



*المعمودية هي سر من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة بها تحصل على نعمة الروح القدس 
و تتم عن طريق التغطيس بجرن المعمودية الذي يحوي ماء مقدس مصلى عليه من قبل الكاهن 
اما متى تتم؟ فيجب ان يكون اتفاق بينك و بين كاهن الكنيسة التي ستتعمد فيها طبعا بعد ان يتأكد من صدق مسيحيتك و ايمانك بها

و الوصايا العشر هي :

1. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ
2. لا تصنع لك صنماً ولا ما يشبهه
3. لا تحلِف باسم الربّ باطلاً
4. تذكّر يوم السبت لتقدسه
5. أكرِم أباك وأمّك
6. لا تزنِ
7. لا تقتل
8. لا تسرق
9. لا تشهد بالزور
10. لا تشتهِ ما لغيرك 

ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## الرب معنا (15 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> اى قليل rosetta لقد افدتني كثيرا ولكن المعمودية كيف تتم ومتي ؟؟
> 
> واتمني وضع لينك للوصايا العشر لالهنا المسيح


 *سلام المسيح رب المجد *

*أولاً : ألف مبروك قبولك المسيح مخلص شخصي لك وحبيباً لك وإلهاً مباركً لك *

*ثانياً : لكي تفهم الوصايا العشر أقرأ معي كيف شرحها رب المجد للجميع :*

*‏٢١"قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.‏٢٢وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.‏٢٣فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ، وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئًا عَلَيْكَ،‏٢٤فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.‏٢٥كُنْ مُرَاضِيًا لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعًا مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، لِئَلاَّ يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي، وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ، فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.‏٢٦اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!‏٢٧"قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.‏٢٨وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.‏٢٩فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.‏٣٠وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.‏٣١"وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَق.‏٣٢وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.‏٣٣"أَيْضًا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ، بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.‏٣٤وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ، لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللهِ،‏٣٥وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.‏٣٦وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.‏٣٧بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ، لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.‏٣٨"سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.‏٣٩وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.‏٤٠وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.‏٤١وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.‏٤٢مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.‏٤٣"سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.‏٤٤وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،‏٤٥لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.‏٤٦لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟‏٤٧وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟‏٤٨فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.‏متى ٥ *


*تابع ..*


----------



## الرب معنا (15 فبراير 2011)

*١"اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ، وَإِلاَّ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.‏٢فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُصَوِّتْ قُدَّامَكَ بِالْبُوقِ، كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي الأَزِقَّةِ، لِكَيْ يُمَجَّدُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!‏٣وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ،‏٤لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.‏٥"وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ، لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!‏٦وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.‏٧وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.‏٨فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ.‏٩"فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.‏١٠لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.‏١١خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ.‏١٢وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.‏١٣وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ، لكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ، وَالْقُوَّةَ، وَالْمَجْدَ، إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.‏١٤فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَّلاَتِهِمْ، يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ.‏١٥وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَّلاَتِهِمْ، لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضًا زَّلاَتِكُمْ.‏١٦"وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ.‏١٧وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ،‏١٨لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمًا، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.‏١٩"لاَ تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ، وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ.‏٢٠بَلِ اكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزًا فِي السَّمَاءِ، حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلاَ صَدَأٌ، وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسْرِقُونَ،‏٢١لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضًا.‏٢٢سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّرًا،‏٢٣وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِمًا، فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَمًا فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!‏٢٤"لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ، لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللهَ وَالْمَالَ.‏٢٥"لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟‏٢٦اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ، وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟‏٢٧وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعًا وَاحِدَةً؟‏٢٨وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ.‏٢٩وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا.‏٣٠فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَدًا فِي التَّنُّورِ، يُلْبِسُهُ اللهُ هكَذَا، أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدًّا يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟‏٣١فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟‏٣٢فَإِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هذِهِ كُلِّهَا.‏٣٣لكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ.‏٣٤فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ.‏متى ٦ *


*١"لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا،‏٢لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ.‏٣وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟‏٤أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟‏٥يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ!‏٦لاَ تُعْطُوا الْقُدْسَ لِلْكِلاَب، وَلاَ تَطْرَحُوا دُرَرَكُمْ قُدَّامَ الْخَنَازِيرِ، لِئَلاَّ تَدُوسَهَا بِأَرْجُلِهَا وَتَلْتَفِتَ فَتُمَزِّقَكُمْ.‏٧"اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.‏٨لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ.‏٩أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزًا، يُعْطِيهِ حَجَرًا؟‏١٠وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً، يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟‏١١فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ!‏١٢فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِمْ، لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ النَّامُوسُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ.‏١٣"اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ!‏١٤مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ!‏١٥"اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!‏١٦مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟‏١٧هكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً، وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً،‏١٨لاَ تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا رَدِيَّةً، وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَارًا جَيِّدَةً.‏١٩كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ.‏٢٠فَإِذًا مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.‏٢١"لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.‏٢٢كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟‏٢٣فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!‏٢٤"فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُل عَاقِل، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.‏٢٥فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ، وَوَقَعَتْ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّسًا عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.‏٢٦وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ بِهَا، يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُل جَاهِل، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ.‏٢٧فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ، وَصَدَمَتْ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَسَقَطَ، وَكَانَ سُقُوطُهُ عَظِيمًا!".‏٢٨فَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ بُهِتَتِ الْجُمُوعُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ،‏٢٩لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ.‏متى ٧*


*هذه هي تعاليم رب المجد مشروحة بالتفصيل وكل المسيحيين يستمدون حياتهم من هذه التعاليم واسمها موعظة الجبل *

*ربنا يقويك *


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2011)

> *هذه هي تعاليم رب المجد *
> *مشروحة بالتفصيل وكل المسيحيين يستمدون حياتهم من هذه التعاليم *
> *واسمها موعظة الجبل
> *





*شكرًا *

*لك أخي الحبيب ( الرب معنا ) *

*على ردك الرائع ... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## الرب معنا (16 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا اخي الحبيب على التشجيع *
*ربنا يبارك الخدمة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta شكرا بجد والرب يبارك خدمتك 

شكرا اخي الرب معنا على الشرح الوافي للوصايا العشر 

بس Rosetta حابب اسال سؤال : ازاي الكاهن بيتاكد من ايماني ؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> Rosetta شكرا بجد والرب يبارك خدمتك
> 
> شكرا اخي الرب معنا على الشرح الوافي للوصايا العشر
> 
> بس Rosetta حابب اسال سؤال : ازاي الكاهن بيتاكد من ايماني ؟؟



*اهلا فيك اخي الغالي 

المفروض الكاهن يجلس معك كم جلسة يتم فيها التأكد من صحة إيمانك المسيحي 
بالاضافة الى ان مثل هذه الجلسات تكون بمثابة غذاء روحي لك لتكمل المسيرة في الايمان المسيحي ​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اهلا فيك اخي الغالي
> 
> المفروض الكاهن يجلس معك كم جلسة يتم فيها التأكد من صحة إيمانك المسيحي
> بالاضافة الى ان مثل هذه الجلسات تكون بمثابة غذاء روحي لك لتكمل المسيرة في الايمان المسيحي ​*




مش فاهم برضه  انا بسال ازاي بيتاكد من صحة ايماني ؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> مش فاهم برضه  انا بسال ازاي بيتاكد من صحة ايماني ؟؟


*يعني انت بتروح على كنيسة بتحكي للكاهن يا أبونا بدي اتعمد فهو مش رح يجي دغري يقولك يلا حالا منعمدك !
الكاهن رح يجلس معاك اكثر من جلسة يشوف إيمانك و اسباب ايمانك بالمسيحية و يتم المناقشة بينكم عن المسيحية و بعد هيك هو بيعطيك موعد للعماد 

وصلت  ​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني انت بتروح على كنيسة بتحكي للكاهن يا أبونا بدي اتعمد فهو مش رح يجي دغري يقولك يلا حالا منعمدك !
> الكاهن رح يجلس معاك اكثر من جلسة يشوف إيمانك و اسباب ايمانك بالمسيحية و يتم المناقشة بينكم عن المسيحية و بعد هيك هو بيعطيك موعد للعماد
> 
> وصلت  ​*




وصلت بس ممكن سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع  لانى شكلى هدوشك باسئلتي 

انت ولد ولا بنت عشان اعرف اتكلم باي صيغة ؟؟  

بارك الرب حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> وصلت بس ممكن سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع  لانى شكلى هدوشك باسئلتي
> 
> انت ولد ولا بنت عشان اعرف اتكلم باي صيغة ؟؟
> 
> بارك الرب حياتك وخدمتك



*انا اخت لك في المسيح 
الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انا اخت لك في المسيح
> الرب يباركك ​*



الرب يبارك خدمتك اختي والمسيح ينور قلبك ويريحك من اى هموم 

ممكن طلب صغير اوي من اخوكي الصغير  ممكن ادوشك كل فترة باسئلة اكون عاوز افهمها


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتك اختي والمسيح ينور قلبك ويريحك من اى هموم
> 
> ممكن طلب صغير اوي من اخوكي الصغير  ممكن ادوشك كل فترة باسئلة اكون عاوز افهمها



*اخي الغالي 
كلنا هنا في الخدمة للاجابة عن اسئلة كل محتاج 
فالجميع سيجيبك ايضا

الرب يباركك و يساعدك 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اخي الغالي
> كلنا هنا في الخدمة للاجابة عن اسئلة كل محتاج
> فالجميع سيجيبك ايضا
> 
> ...



الرب يبارك خدمتك اختي وانا قلت كدا لانك الوحيدة الى بتردي ع اسئلتي بشكل مختصر ومفيد 

ودا الى انا عاوزه انه يكون اجابة مباشرة  والرب ينور قلوبنا كلنا 

سلام المسيح معك ويريت كلكم تصلوا لى


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتك اختي وانا قلت كدا لانك الوحيدة الى بتردي ع اسئلتي بشكل مختصر ومفيد
> 
> ودا الى انا عاوزه انه يكون اجابة مباشرة  والرب ينور قلوبنا كلنا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك ويريت كلكم تصلوا لى



*صلواتنا معك اخي الغالي 
لا تخف فمن بدأ الطريق معك سيكمله معك و يساعدك 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صلواتنا معك اخي الغالي
> لا تخف فمن بدأ الطريق معك سيكمله معك و يساعدك
> 
> سلام و نعمة ​*



اشكركم على دعمكم لى وهذا دعم فى الاساس من الهنا المسيح 

وانا اثق ثقة تامة انه سوف يكمل الطريق معي ويساعدني فهو يساعدني بالفعل


----------

